# need help with Date setting for BR03-92



## natsu (Sep 30, 2011)

Dear,

I'm new for B&R but keep reading this forum for a while. And now today, I just got my first B&R. It is BR03-92 steel model.
I found in the manual said to quick date set is to rotate the crown anti-clockwise but mine is rotate clockwise for date setting.
Is this normal variation?
(I have checked everything such as, screws at the dial not reduce minute marks size, it is not number 000176, and the finishing is really good)

Thank you for your help


----------



## natsu (Sep 30, 2011)

Or is it possible that Bell&Ross use 2824 or sw200 in some BR03-92? Anyone?


----------



## Mr Timins (Sep 9, 2010)

I have that watch and my date change is with counter clockwise. I am not aware of them having some watches with the opposite.


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Yours is a newer version so no worries!


----------

